

Where should I host my app: amazon ec2/softlayer/Google compute engine - aomars

Should
======
dholowiski
This totally, totally depends on your requirements. However, my preference is
at least a VPS, if not a dedicated server. A dedicated server (or even a
couple) can be had fairly cheaply now, and you can get amazing performance out
of even a lower-end dedicated server. But again, __totally __depends on your
requirements. More info?

[edit] What do I mean by cheap dedicated? By watching this page:
<https://www.datashack.net/dedicated/> I got a dual processor dual core amd
2.4ghz, 4gb ram, 146GB SAS drive (as a bonus, mine was upgraded to SSD!) and
20tb of transfer, for $35/month. If you're concerned about reliability, you
can get several of this class of machines from different companies for
redundancy. (compare to what you'd get for $35/month from AWS) It just takes
some hard work & research.

------
xackpot
You can also explore dotcloud. I have been using it for more than a year now
and it's quite good.

------
jvvlimme
I'm a fan of rackspace cloud. I find their performance to be better than EC2.

------
kingdm
Same question in mind here. I can't post ask because I just got created my
account, but upon googling overnight, it seems that budget seems to be the
most de-facto you must have. Interested to some folks posting more hosting
experiences.

------
devb0x
why not your own VPS?

------
taligent
Depends how much money you have. Unless you have fluctuating scaling needs I
would stick with a VPS or dedicated. You will get a lot more 'bang for your
buck'. Just avoid companies like GoDaddy, Linode etc.

Have a look around:

<http://webhostingtalk.com>

~~~
drivebyacct2
What? What's wrong with Linode?

~~~
taligent
Google "Linode Security".

This year they had a major security incident which resulted in a number of
their customers being compromised. We still don't know exactly what happened,
what they did to fix it or whether it will happen again. And as a customer at
the time we heard about it on Reddit days before they bothered to tell us
about it.

That lack of transparency is completely unacceptable and a giant warning sign
to take your business elsewhere.

~~~
genwin
Perhaps many hosts have the same security issue, but they haven't been
targeted due to having less bitcoins. I suspect instead the Linode incident
was an inside job, in which case it could happen anywhere regardless of
security. Still, Linode should provide more info about what they did if
anything to fix it.

